# Safety gate idea's please??



## Cinnabun121212 (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay, so I let my bun run 2 rooms and last night bought a wood safety gate to keep her out of the other rooms and now she is CHEWING it "arrrggh". Before I thought of this brilliant idea I was using grids 3x3 connected and would just slide it back and forth. All was good until she started getting more aggressive and at times pulling it down. 

Is there such a thing as a metal folding gate that can be purchased? I was doing a search online but really haven't found anything. It's a major doorway I am trying to block her from, but at the same time need easy access for "we humans here" to clip/unclip with easy access. 

Is there anything I could rub on the gate or spray on that might deter her?

Oh well, ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated :help

Thanks, Patty


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 4, 2013)

I have *this gate* (with some extra racks zip-tied to the outside to keep bunny from sticking her head between the bars) and I love it. It keeps her corralled in the kitchen, but I can unlatch and swing the gate open either direction to pass through from the living room. I wanted it for its sturdiness and for the fact that I wouldn't have to take it down or step over to get through the doorway, and it's metal so it can't be harassed by a bunny. The bar spacing is a little wide, even for my young Flemish, but I just attached a couple wire cookie cooling racks and she can't stick her head through anymore. Cardinal also makes additions to make it taller or wider.

Another link: http://www.petfenceusa.com/mg25-wh.html?productid=mg25-wh

Tip: If you end up going this route, search the internet for just the model number MG25-WH and you'll find some good options. I think mine ended up being $50 or a little under, including shipping.

Sorry I don't happen to have a pic of just the gate, but here's a good portion of it in action. Monty likes to lay along it so she can watch what's going on in the living room.


----------



## JBun (Jan 4, 2013)

They're more expensive but the metal ones have a nice door in them.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/7812821?a...1=g&wl2=&wl3=13222989430&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a bunch of these around my house and they look and work lovely! They are made of metal.

http://www.target.com/p/munchkin-ea...202379&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=13202379


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

JBun said:


> They're more expensive but the metal ones have a nice door in them.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/7812821?adid=22222222227001187060&wmlspartner=wlpa&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=&wl3=13222989430&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem



my neighbor uses one just like that to keep her dog out of the bedrooms during the day, it works like a charm.

a cheaper (NIC grid) alternative would be to get screw eyes from a hardware store, put them in the sides of the doorway and zip-tie the panels to the screw eyes on one side/use carabiners on the other side so they can be unhooked... though you'd have to use at least two on each side to keep the bunny from pushing through it, which would mean bending down to unhook the second carabiner... the pricier gates would definitely be more convenient. of course, if you used NIC grid fencing that was only 2 high, you could just step over it - that's the setup I'm going with for when Q-tip comes to stay with me.


----------



## Cinnabun121212 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the links! 

The one from Target is too small for my doorway (I need at least 40") and the one from Walmart looks good, but I don't think it will allow enough room for us to pass through -- it's a major doorway in my home and need full access at times in and out. 

Missy -- I think I am going to look further into the gate you posted. The gate says it's 2.5 bar spacing ... I guess a curious bun could get his/her nose stuck in there? I have plenty of grids that I could zip tie on for extra support and a great idea!! Going to run it past my hubby and then start my search in the morning (well in a few hours anyway ). PS - your bun sitting in the doorway is too cute .


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 6, 2013)

At 3 months, Monty was able to get her head and shoulders through the gate (so when she was the size she is in my avatar pic), although she looked too big to get that far. I would always say NO when she stuck her nose through, so she has always known not to get too interested, but one day when she was little she suddenly stepped forward and then panicked when her hips got stuck. She gave me a heart attack! I was fortunately able to reach over the gate and grab her chest and front paws with my hand and gently calm her down and guide her backwards. She hasn't tried it since, but I also zip-tied the extra racks to it so there's nowhere to stick her nose. Definitely block yours off with some grids! Note that unlike the other gates members linked, this one does screw in permanently. I like this feature because there's no worry of it accidentally getting loosened or getting bumped loose. It's super easy to install, and it can get really wide as needed. When it's open, the hardware on the non-hinge side of the doorway doesn't get caught on clothing. I dunno, I just love this gate! Can you tell?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2013)

We have plastic ones from WalMart. Initially there was a little chewing, but all lost interest fast and our gates have been unmolested for years now.


----------



## Cinnabun121212 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha yes I can tell you really love this gate and I am getting very excited myself to order one too -- sounds perfect for my situation!! Hopefully going to order one tomorrow .

We are scolding her when we catch her trying to chew it and think she's getting the message. At times now she will just sit and look at it LOL! When I leave the house for any extended time I put the metal 3x3 grid in front the wood one just for extra safety and security .

I suppose given a bit more time with us (she will be with us for a month on the 12th) the curiosity of exploring AND knowing she can't "go there" will die down. 

I will totally consider adding grids to the gate and will post a picture when it's all set up :construction!


----------



## Cinnabun121212 (Jan 11, 2013)

We installed the gate last night and as my hubby stood proud admiring his work, not less than one minute later the "little stinker" walked right by him and through the 2.5 inch spacing on the gate into the other room. The look on his face was PRICELESS!!

So ... we quickly grabbed 2 grids and zip-tied them on as suggested and now she can't get through the 2" spacing left .

The gate is awesome!! It's the Cardinal Gate Model# MG-15B. The gate has a loop for easy grip with your finger, swings both ways and closes nicely ... however a little noisy ... but it works and doesn't look bad either . Below are 2 pictures ... thanks so much for your help HolyHandGrenade


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice! And yes the grids will definitely keep her now. Her size must be deceiving because I never would have guessed she could slip through those bars! 

Oh and by the way, if you need a chewing deterrent in the future, try rubbing white bar soap on the area. I'm still amazed how well it worked. Just a little rub and Archie (my chewer) won't touch at all!


----------



## Cinnabun121212 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhh thanks for that tip. I never thought she would be able to slip through that either ... fur is deceiving!!

While my husband was putting up the first wooden gate she was right with him starting to chew at it. We had some natural and safe "groundhog/rabbit" repellent spray which helped in our outside garden and thought maybe it would deter her from eating but it didn't, he sprayed and she just chewed haha!


----------

